# No sag support



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Did 106 miles saturday. 5hrs 20min. After 90 miles my stomach started getting upset like I wanted to throw up. The best part of this ride was there were no sag stops because I did it after work. Any idea's why I would throw up? Crazy, but so much fun. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RayfromTX (May 18, 2011)

One reason for an upset stomach during prolonged physical exertion is due to the blood flow being reduced to the stomach and in particular the stomach muscles. Whatever has been consumed is then left to ferment without the muscles pushing it on through properly. Heat makes it worse because circulation is also focused on keeping the engine cooled which is why performance of all the other muscles is somewhat reduced in hot weather. 

This is what I've read and got past my internal BS filter. I am not a medical professional or researcher.


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

I've had this problem, and I believe it was due to stomach acid or an ulcer. You could try taking an antacid if it happens again. If it becomes more frequent, try an acid reducing drug like Zantac or Prilosec. I traced my stomach problems to a simple multivitamin.


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

I've had it happen two times; both double centuries. I think rayfromtx is probably accurate. I'm sure being better prepared for it would make it better. There are people that run 100 miles and if this happened they would bonk quickly.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

Did you consume anything with caffeine?


----------



## RayfromTX (May 18, 2011)

If you want to take an antacid but your symptoms are not severe, you might chew a calcium tablet instead. Usually we need a little help in that area anyway.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

It can also be caused by dehydration, lack of electolytes, and improper nutrition not only on the bike but prior to the ride.

Why would anybody want sag support anyway on such a short ride?


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

I've done a lot of century's, but only a couple non supported. The only caffiene i had were the Honey Stinger drops. But thats not much. In my bottles was gatorade Pro2 powder. Plus a few bottles of water. Was in the red for the last 4 or 5 miles. Of course all up hill to my home lol. But thanks for all the replies.....


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

While remembering that they want to sell you their products (which are excellent and I highly recommend, having used them for many 200k+ rides), this guide is a good start to dialing in your nutrition perfectly.

http://www.hammernutrition.com/downloads/fuelinghandbook.pdf


----------



## schaubut (May 29, 2011)

One reason may be heat exhaustion


----------

